# New here, Ha****oxicosis?



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here. I was diagnosed with Hashi's 8 years ago. My TSH, T4 and T3 are usually in the normal range, however most docs have said that I am subclinical. The problem is that I have not been able to tolerate even the smallest amount of thyroid medicine. It causes me severe adrenaline rushes. Over the last 3 years I have gone into the er with heart palpitations (not on medication) and have been found to have low potassium. I have also had spikes in my blood pressure. My new endo is testing me for Conn's syndrome, however she recenlty also tested me for TPO and TSI antibodies. My last tests show a TSH of 4, a free T4 of .9, TPO >1000 and TSI 100. She is still waiting for the results of the tests for Conn's (and adrenal disorder) however she says she thinks I am in the early stages of Hypothyroid and am experiencing an autoimmune attack that is causing me palpatations at night, muscle twitching and sever fatigue. She expects to start me back on thyroid meds. Is this considered Ha****oxicosis? If so, wouldn't it be dangerous to go on thyroid meds? This disease is confusing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I was diagnosed with Hashi's 8 years ago. My TSH, T4 and T3 are usually in the normal range, however most docs have said that I am subclinical. The problem is that I have not been able to tolerate even the smallest amount of thyroid medicine. It causes me severe adrenaline rushes. Over the last 3 years I have gone into the er with heart palpitations (not on medication) and have been found to have low potassium. I have also had spikes in my blood pressure. My new endo is testing me for Conn's syndrome, however she recenlty also tested me for TPO and TSI antibodies. My last tests show a TSH of 4, a free T4 of .9, TPO >1000 and TSI 100. She is still waiting for the results of the tests for Conn's (and adrenal disorder) however she says she thinks I am in the early stages of Hypothyroid and am experiencing an autoimmune attack that is causing me palpatations at night, muscle twitching and sever fatigue. She expects to start me back on thyroid meds. Is this considered Ha****oxicosis? If so, wouldn't it be dangerous to go on thyroid meds? This disease is confusing.


I happen to agree w/ you. TSI @100 indicates you are in hyperthyroid state. Sometimes there is a lag time between the thyroid panel (TSH , FT4 and FT3) depending on what the antibodies are doing.

Here is info on TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/graves-2.html

And this.............

http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that this abnormal antibody is responsible for causing the person's hyperthyroidism.

Welcome to the board and I hope we can be of service.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I was diagnosed with Hashi's 8 years ago. My TSH, T4 and T3 are usually in the normal range, however most docs have said that I am subclinical. The problem is that I have not been able to tolerate even the smallest amount of thyroid medicine. It causes me severe adrenaline rushes. Over the last 3 years I have gone into the er with heart palpitations (not on medication) and have been found to have low potassium. I have also had spikes in my blood pressure. My new endo is testing me for Conn's syndrome, however she recenlty also tested me for TPO and TSI antibodies. My last tests show a TSH of 4, a free T4 of .9, TPO >1000 and TSI 100. She is still waiting for the results of the tests for Conn's (and adrenal disorder) however she says she thinks I am in the early stages of Hypothyroid and am experiencing an autoimmune attack that is causing me palpatations at night, muscle twitching and sever fatigue. She expects to start me back on thyroid meds. Is this considered Ha****oxicosis? If so, wouldn't it be dangerous to go on thyroid meds? This disease is confusing.


I forgot to answer your question; bad me!:ashamed0001:

In Ha****oxicosis, patients experience variable symptoms of hyperthyroidism that may change over time. Common symptoms include headache, hot flashes, irritability, increased appetite, weight loss, muscle weakness, increased heart rate, increased systolic blood pressure, atrial fibrillation, increased hair and nail growth, nervousness, tremor, nausea, mood disturbances, hives, and palpitations. However, hives and palpitations may also occur as a symptom of hypothyroidism.

Symptoms of hyperthyroidism in Ha****oxicosis may increase during times of stress and they may persist for long periods. In addition, they may also occur only at certain times of day, for instance, when stress levels are highest. Because thyroid hormone is very potent, even slight rises in thyroid hormone levels in which levels remain within the normal range, can cause symptoms associated with hyperthyroidism.

Full article here......

http://autoimmunedisease.suite101.com/article.cfm/ha****oxicosis_update


----------

